# Exclusive Car Care: Porsche 993 Carrera RS - Wolfs Hard Body



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from Exclusive Car Care. This time we have a Porsche 993 Carrera RS (*actually its a recreation*!!) that was booked in for our Paint Correction Detail.

Although not a genuine RS *(only 1150 genuine RS were built and only 48 were right-hand-drive, many of them were raced and have been subject to accident damage making it incredibly hard to find a decent and straight example)* it has under went a lot of work to make it look as genuine as possible. The engine has been recently rebuilt and a few other performance modifications added, the interior also has seen some work lately which included a complete retrim with the rear seats removed, roll cage installed with Recaro racing seats.

Anyways here is a few photos of the paintwork after it was washed, decontaminated and stripped of any glazes or protection that may have been present.














































I started off by removing the rear lights. These area's were then given a clean and polish by hand.



















The grille from the ducktail spoiler was removed to allow machine polishing of the area easier. The grille was very faded so I gave it a good clean with APC and then wiped it down with IPA before treating it Gtechniq C4.

Gtechniq C4 did a excellent job of restoring the trim to "as new" condition and can last up to 2 years.

Photo below showing the difference made..










Correction was carried out using Megs MF Cutting Discs and D300. Below are a few "before & after's" during the correction stages.






























































































































































































Once all the cutting stages were complete I refined the paint using Menz 106 and a finishing pad, this was then followed up with Wolfs Chemicals Shine & Seal in preparation of the first coat of Wolfs Hard Body (2nd coat applied the following day).

Below are a few photos under the sun gun after the refining stages were complete.





































And finally we have the end result with the sun showing the true, defect-free condition of the paintwork!!











































































































































































































































*Please follow us on Facebook and Twitter for daily updates*.

Thanks for reading!!


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

:doublesho:argie:... Awesome, simple as that!!!


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Amazing job and stunning car!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome work again, and what an absolutely lovely car - 993 is my favourite 911!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

stunning work on a great car :thumb:


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Stunning work as always Jay, the afters are:argie:

How do you always manage to have the sun come out when you have finished to get the sun shots:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work. Love this shape of porsche.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks like a million dollars, :doublesho.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Jay as usual Simply stunning work. amazing finish as well....


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Blimey. Suberb!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning work Jay, beautiful car, looks so good in the afters!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Epic finish, looks stunning


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats is lovely great work and great car


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Stunning! As usual...


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Unbelievable ! There should be a Lifebouy on the wing mirror !


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing work Jay , insane finish :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work on a fantastic car! :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Immense:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing finish mate. 
Love the sun shots.


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

The paint looks amazing.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Wowsers!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunning!

Chris.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning, just stunning


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

:doublesho The shine on it - unbelievable. And its an old car now. 

Absolutely brilliant and stunning photos.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Outstanding...:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Just fantastic, great shots.

Thanks, John Tht.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

The bar is raised there! Awesome.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Simply stunning, awesome results time and again Jay:thumb::thumb::thumb:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow..amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Beautiful work on a stunning car Jay! :buffer:

The money shot for me: 

Alan W


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Keith_Lane said:


> :doublesho:argie:... Awesome, simple as that!!!





alteclio said:


> Amazing job and stunning car!





DetailMyCar said:


> Awesome work again, and what an absolutely lovely car - 993 is my favourite 911!





jlw41 said:


> stunning work on a great car :thumb:





OllieNeedham said:


> Stunning!





Mad Ad said:


> Stunning work as always Jay, the afters are:argie:
> 
> How do you always manage to have the sun come out when you have finished to get the sun shots:thumb:





horned yo said:


> stunning work. Love this shape of porsche.





deni2 said:


> Looks like a million dollars, :doublesho.





Ronnie said:


> Jay as usual Simply stunning work. amazing finish as well....





O`Neil said:


> Blimey. Suberb!





JBirchy said:


> Absolutely stunning work Jay, beautiful car, looks so good in the afters!





Scrim-1- said:


> Epic finish, looks stunning





WHIZZER said:


> Thats is lovely great work and great car





matzagrin said:


> Stunning! As usual...





President Swirl said:


> Unbelievable ! There should be a Lifebouy on the wing mirror !





Racer said:


> Amazing work Jay , insane finish :thumb:





ted11 said:


> Fantastic





matt_83 said:


> Great work on a fantastic car! :thumb:





SimonBash said:


> Immense:thumb:





AaronGTi said:


> Amazing finish mate.
> Love the sun shots.





orienteer said:


> The paint looks amazing.
> 
> Thanks for posting.





mrbloke said:


> Wowsers!





ckeir.02mh said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Chris.





stangalang said:


> Stunning, just stunning





MattJ VXR said:


> :doublesho The shine on it - unbelievable. And its an old car now.
> 
> Absolutely brilliant and stunning photos.





james_death said:


> Outstanding...:thumb:





Titanium Htail said:


> Just fantastic, great shots.
> 
> Thanks, John Tht.





alxg said:


> Simply stunning, awesome results time and again Jay:thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Thanks for sharing.





tonyy said:


> Wow..amazing finish:thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Great job mate :thumb:





Alan W said:


> Beautiful work on a stunning car Jay! :buffer:
> 
> The money shot for me:
> 
> Alan W





B&B Autostyle said:


> The bar is raised there! Awesome.


*
Thanks for taking the time to comment fella's, it truly is appreciated as always:thumb:*


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice job Jay.. have got one of these to do next week and I can't wait!!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome work jay. Amazing correction work as always, with the sun shots really showing the true finish.


----------



## gleaming (Aug 14, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Beautiful work on a stunning car Jay! :buffer:
> 
> The money shot for me:
> 
> Alan W


just taken the words out of my mouth:doublesho


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> Nice job Jay.. have got one of these to do next week and I can't wait!!


THanks James, I look forward to seeing that once your done with it:thumb:



paddy328 said:


> Awesome work jay. Amazing correction work as always, with the sun shots really showing the true finish.


Thanks Francis, how are you keeping?



gleaming said:


> just taken the words out of my mouth:doublesho


Cheers:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome car and lovely work


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW...

Stunning work on my dream car.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Got to love the 993 porkers!! 
Amazing reflections
Stunning job


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

StamGreek said:


> Awesome car and lovely work





Serkie said:


> WOW WOW WOW...
> 
> Stunning work on my dream car.





Renegade said:


> Got to love the 993 porkers!!
> Amazing reflections
> Stunning job


Cheers guys:thumb:


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous car!

Great work on the detail.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Good work

Lovely car...


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning car:thumb:


----------

